# Check this out! Pretty exciting!



## maggiew (Jul 3, 1999)

Medical Breakthroughs reported by Ivanhoe Broadcast NewsFirst To Know Bulletin from the President Week of December 3 to 9, 2001 http://www.ivanhoe.com">http://www.ivanhoe.com There, and edit and the URl is more apparent. Go read it. Phone: 407-691-1500 * Fax: 407-740-5320 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ Uplifting NewsWe have some exciting reports this week, including one from the University of Florida where Dr. Schmidt says it's like a miracle that fibromyalgia patients are back to a normal life from chronic pain, simply by eliminating two items from their diets. And UCLA cardiologist, Robb MacLellan, M.D., says about an unusual new approach in cardiac care, "Probably more than any therapy that's come through the pipeline for heart failure in the last 10 years, this has generated the most excitement."


----------



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

Wha wha wha???So are they going to tell us the two items???? Is it the same for everyone, or different?


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Thanks for bringing this to our attention. Interesting theory. I know aspartame is a sugar substitute (in pop) and I know that I have an allergy to MSG. I will be writing Debbie Hypes to get more info on this. I am willing to try anything to get rid of this once and for all.


----------



## maggiew (Jul 3, 1999)

I thought some might find it interesting, and Debbie was pretty straightforward giving her address and all, it might be worth checking out. Maggie


----------



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

Oops, I guess I overlooked the link.Thanks for that interesting article.I used to never have a problem with NutraSweet, but I've noticed lately that I've gotten headaches after drinking diet soda.Aspartame (nutra sweet) is I think two amino acids that taste sweet. Some people have expressed concern about the buildup of those two amino acids in the body... I can't remember at the moment how many amino acids there are, but they generally match up somewhat. Perhaps this could be a key to figure this syndrome out.Sorry if this is kind of incoherent, I'm rushing to get off the computer.


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

Wouldn't it be great if eliminating MSG and aspartame from the diet made people better!







This article talks about pain, and the lady mentioned, now having no pain is better. What about all the other symptoms of Fibromyalgia? Did she not have any, or did they improve with elimating these 2 elements from her diet? Do you think she was actually sufering from Fibromyalgia, or some other similar illness where pain was the only problem?


----------



## maggiew (Jul 3, 1999)

It is hard to say. I don't have Fm myself, but understand that a lot of people with IBS do, so thought it might be helpful information in some way to others. I DO know that I had to quit using MSg years ago. It sets off the IBS and causes digestional difficulties for everybody I know. Aspartame, once touted as a wonder sweetener is known to be toxic when heated (Use it in coffee anybody???) and I am sure that body temperature changes it somewhat. I have gotten migraines from it forever, and being a diabetic, there are not a lot of other solutions, so I stick to real sugar. Maggie


----------



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

Maggie, have you tried stevia? It is a natural sweetener... an herb or extract that tastes sweet, I think. I don't know how it figures into diabetes.Me, I like real sugar whenever possible







Are you sure NutraSweet is toxic when heated??? I had never heard that before.My dad used to be involved with the production of nutrasweet, so he's always been biased toward it, and whenever anyone said "it's dangerous!" he'd come right back at them with studies.But now his own daughter seems to be getting headaches from it... I never did before. My fiance used to get headaches from it, but now he doesn't. Weird.


----------

